# Padilla Miami 8/11 Cuban Salomon Cigar Review - Outstanding full-bodied smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Plain and simple - this one blew me away. Perfect construction, and very attractive shape. Slow burning, full bodied, with a perfect draw. Taste ...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Cuban Salomon Cigar Review - Outstanding full-bodied smoke


----------

